# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  BravoS-ReefAngel

## Paulo Bravo

*Boas

Apanhado na onda das desmontagens-montagens...e seguindo o entusiasmo do grande amigo Mota,vou desmontar o meu sistema para solucionar algumas lacunas que ficaram,e melhorar toda a instalaçao,pois em nestes anos algumas coisas mudaram e a gente quer sempre tentar fazer melhor principalmente nas partes técnicas,e actualizar com sistemas mais eficientes e com melhores resultados e mais economia.
Para mim é uma desculpa para estar ocupado a inventar mais alguma coisa.....fazia tempo que nao arranjava uma desculpa convincente,vamos ver no que dá,melhor ou pior alguma coisa será.*

----------


## Duarte Araujo

Olá Paulo,  :Olá: 

boa sorte na montagem.  já tens ideia do que pretendes fazer? pelo nome presumo que vás optar por anjos o que te vai limitar na questão dos corais

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> *Boas
> 
> Apanhado na onda das desmontagens-montagens...e seguindo o entusiasmo do grande amigo Mota,vou desmontar o meu sistema para solucionar algumas lacunas que ficaram,e melhorar toda a instalaçao,pois em nestes anos algumas coisas mudaram e a gente quer sempre tentar fazer melhor principalmente nas partes técnicas,e actualizar com sistemas mais eficientes e com melhores resultados e mais economia.
> Para mim é uma desculpa para estar ocupado a inventar mais alguma coisa.....fazia tempo que nao arranjava uma desculpa convincente,vamos ver no que dá,melhor ou pior alguma coisa será.*


Olá Paulo, Olá a todos

Bem, Ano Novo, novas mudanças
Mais um sistema a ser mudado, cá para mim pegou moda ou entao pessoal cada vez mais pensa em poupança, ou seja , substituir material, por outro mais fiavel, e mais poupado em custos de consumos.
Cada vez mais é um caminho a seguir, pois quer queiramos, quer nao, compensa gastar mais num equipamento, poupando a posteriri nos consumos.
Boa sorte com nova montagem e vai colocando aqui as actulizações que fores fazendo.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

*Boas Duarte

Essa é uma das questões de que quero ouvir opnioes,pois apesar de que irá ter anjos,há muitos corais compatíveis e de grande beleza e também raridade,por isso acho que vai ser possível juntar um pouco de tudo....vamos ver as dicas da malta*

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> Olá Paulo, Olá a todos
> 
> Bem, Ano Novo, novas mudanças
> Mais um sistema a ser mudado, cá para mim pegou moda ou entao pessoal cada vez mais pensa em poupança, ou seja , substituir material, por outro mais fiavel, e mais poupado em custos de consumos.
> Cada vez mais é um caminho a seguir, pois quer queiramos, quer nao, compensa gastar mais num equipamento, poupando a posteriri nos consumos.
> Boa sorte com nova montagem e vai colocando aqui as actulizações que fores fazendo.


Boas Paulo

*Sim hoje em dia temos que pensar no que saiu de novo e em termos de eficiençia e poupança,porque nos tempos que correm temos mais opçoes de escolha assim como mais economicas,vamos ver.*

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Olá Paulo,

Acho que vou adiar a montagem do meu uns meses... 

Com estas mega-remodelações acho que ninguém vai dar atenção à minha poça!

Vais ter em conta a construção de um biótopo?

Se precisares de ajuda não-qualificada ( :yb665: ) avisa.

Abraço

PS: (a acro resistiu?)

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
Mais um a remodelar o sistema! 2010 vai ser repleto de novos aquarios!

Já agora, foste afectado pela falta de energia ai em Torres Vedras?

Abraço

----------


## Paulo Bravo

*Boas Marcos
Sim fui afectado,pela falta de energia durante 8 horas mais ou menos,valeu-me a UPS da OceanLife que eu ja tenho há quase 2 anos, pensamos sempre que não vamos precisar e que por 1 hora não há problema mas quando vem estas situações ai é que se vê o valor das coisas e o nosso desespero a tentar ver se tudo se aguenta,mas aguentou-se bem a trabalhar por este tempo e ainda tinha 40% de carga com a bomba de retorno e duas Tunze 6100,a temperatura apenas baixou 3 graus nao foi muito.
Agora imagina se fosse 36 horas como alguns tiveram.......cada vez mais vamos ter situações destas,por isso é melhor pensar nisso e o que gastamos nos nosso aquários sem falar nos nossos adoráveis peixes que são da nossa responsabilidade dar-lhes suporte de vida em alguma situação pontual,nao custa nada juntar um pouco para uma UPS,mesmo que nao trabalhe,pelo menos esta lá para um dia.....*

----------


## José J Correia

Boas paulo
Olha ja agora quais as baterias que estas a usar e quantas?

----------


## Paulo Bravo

*Boas José

De inicio tinha duas de 70 amperes cada mas de automóvel pois a UPS da OceanLife só trabalha em 24v por isso é preciso duas de 12v ou então se possível uma de 24v.,mas como não são aconselhadas devido aos vapores e a leitura da carga pela UPS pois a leitura não é precisa com estas baterias,mas sim com as de GEL,assim sendo resolvi mudar e comprei 2 de Gel de 40 Amperes e realmente nota-se diferença e muita....o tempo de duração e a precisão da Ups a ler a carga da bateria e a sua recuperação na carga inicial,e sem os problemas de vapores e outros riscos.
Neste momento esta com uma capacidade para 14 horas com 2 bombas de circulação e uma de retorno,mas se for só a de retorno essa capacidade aumenta para 35 horas!!!!!!
Chega para me assegurar aquilo que mais gosto o meu sistema.*

----------


## José J Correia

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

É isso ai amigo Paulo 
Muita força e saude para o projecto.Ca estaremos atentos sempre a seguir e a aprender. :yb677:  :yb677:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> É isso ai amigo Paulo 
> Muita força e saude para o projecto.Ca estaremos atentos sempre a seguir e a aprender.


*Boas Ricardo

Seguir o topico acredito agora aprender.....ja tenho duvidas*

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

> *Boas Ricardo
> 
> Seguir o topico acredito agora aprender.....ja tenho duvidas*


Claro que sim.Para já porque vais montar um aquario com anjos que é um pouco um sonho que algum dia gostarei de concretizar.E ja estou como diz o outro...todos os dias se aprende alguma coisa....e é certo que tens muito para ensinar.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Paulo

Tudo de bom para a nova montagem e ver se tiras umas boas fotos do sistema que pa malta se regalar.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

paulo 
é bom ver que já tás em força de novo :SbOk:  :SbOk: 

mete é umas fotos de nova montagem porque um aquario só de anjos deve ser lindissimo

é uma coisas que me anda aqui a moer o cerebro há bastante tempo

mas como sabes,e com a minha nova montagem tambem não posso abusar da sorte

porque senão ainda haveria de ter outro aquario na sala

mas...... :yb624:  :yb624: 

cumprimentos

----------


## Paulo Bravo

> boas
> 
> paulo 
> é bom ver que já tás em força de novo


*Boas Carlos

Ainda não estou mas é uma forma de fugir um pouco.....
Já com a agua tirada e os peixes num novo lar,...há tanques por todo o lado 2 de 1000L, 1 de 600L , 1 de 400L...acho que é tudo,mais projectores e fichas por todo o lado, para ter um minimo de condiçoes.
Agora vem a parte mais difícil.....perto de 500 kilos de argamax e ainda por cima com os anos que tem deve ter pouco lodo no fundo deve....*

----------

